# CWC fatboy 1980



## redji (Feb 9, 2020)

*Hi there, I'm new to the forum and in need of some advice.*

*I have a 1980 fatboy from my late dad. It had a new battery in December and I've been wearing it every day, but it stopped last night. *

*I've tried to find out as much as I can about them, it's not been easy but is it worth repairing if possible? I've had a new battery put in this afternoon but nothing, so i've left it for a second person to look at tomorrow. Sentimentally it's worth very much to me, but I'm hoping you guys will be able to give me your opinion on how far I might go to get it fixed?*

*Thanks in advance.*


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Definitely worth getting fixed, and there are still plenty of spares or donor movements for these ESA quartz watches


----------



## redji (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks scottswatches, I appreciate that. I've read about Ron England as someone who repairs them, would you know of anywhere else? I take it I'd need a military watch specialist.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

redji said:


> *Hi there, I'm new to the forum and in need of some advice.*
> 
> *I have a 1980 fatboy from my late dad. It had a new battery in December and I've been wearing it every day, but it stopped last night. *
> 
> ...





redji said:


> Thanks scottswatches, I appreciate that. I've read about Ron England as someone who repairs them, would you know of anywhere else? I take it I'd need a military watch specialist.


 Ronald did mine about 6 months ago, couldn't be more pleased with it.

I initially contacted CWC site who directed me to Silvermans who sent me to Ronald. I had to have a replacement movement due to lack of knowledge on my behalf four years ago.

Always worth repairing if its achievable when its of sentimental value. :thumbs_up:

View attachment 20405


----------



## redji (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks very much for that. I really appreciate your advice.


----------

